
We Made the Message Loud and Clear: Stop the Rule 41 Updates - dwaxe
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/06/we-made-message-loud-and-clear-stop-rule-41-updates
======
eplanit
I'm surprised how little attention this got on HN today (or maybe I missed
it?).

